# How much PSI you think this clutch will hold?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

We'll I'm since I got my christmas present a little early I'm going to be buying the ACT clutch kit off of the Spec Shop. 269.95 is the cheapest I've found yet. Courtesy Nissan wanted something like 420. Needless to say I laughed out loud.

How much PSI you think this sucker can hold. It claims 360 ft. lb. of torque. I just wondering around how much PSI would it take to make that much.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It should be fine for what you are throwing at it. It's not how much boost it an hold but torque. Basically it will hold what they say it will and 360tq depends on the mods not the amount of boost (as you should know 360tq can be made with a variety of modifications at different amounts of boost).


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

360 tq should be well over 400 Hp, but like JamesZ said it depends on your mods. Cams and ECU can push torque well ahead of Hp for quite a ways. And we know the VG30 is a torque motor.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright men. Awesome Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 360 tq should be well over 400 Hp, but like JamesZ said it depends on your mods. Cams and ECU can push torque well ahead of Hp for quite a ways. And we know the VG30 is a torque motor.


It isn't hard to get a VG30ET to about 360tq. How I look at it I would need a new clutch within the next 4 months as I keep moding the car. 

Of and 360tq might be attainable on the stock ecu, injectors, and maybe the turbo. So think about your plans in the future then pick the clutch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't plan on modding much further than exhaust and 12 PSI. Until I can park it and keep it from being a daily driver. Eventually I hope to make it non-street-legal


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> We'll I'm since I got my christmas present a little early I'm going to be buying the ACT clutch kit off of the Spec Shop. 269.95 is the cheapest I've found yet. Courtesy Nissan wanted something like 420. Needless to say I laughed out loud.
> 
> How much PSI you think this sucker can hold. It claims 360 ft. lb. of torque. I just wondering around how much PSI would it take to make that much.


I think you will be very fine...My buddy Mike84t from z31.com is pushing about 330hp and 380tq and you should see his...Mod list
Upgraded Garret T3/T04E Turbo.....
Spearco Front Mount Intercooler....
CM 3 Inch Turbo Back.....
And the whole JWT 450 kit....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

As long as you don't plan on doing anything else big to the engine to get power out of it you will be fine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> As long as you don't plan on doing anything else big to the engine to get power out of it you will be fine.


Alright guys thanks a bunch


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 360 tq should be well over 400 Hp, but like JamesZ said it depends on your mods. Cams and ECU can push torque well ahead of Hp for quite a ways. And we know the VG30 is a torque motor.


Most of the people I have seen with 350 Lb Ft are making 300-320 hp.
The VG30ET is a torque monster. I've seen a dyno of 400hp, 460 Lb ft. 
unless you are spraying or getting a lot of mods, that clutch should be fine. If you plan to run 11's, get a better clutch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I plan to run 11s in 5 years when I have a couple beaters I can drive everyday instead of this beast


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

5 years! it doesn't take as much as you may think to break into the 11's. A turbo upgrade, ECU, fuel, head gaskets, and tire, Maybe a little of the juice and you're there.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> 5 years! it doesn't take as much as you may think to break into the 11's. A turbo upgrade, ECU, fuel, head gaskets, and tire, Maybe a little of the juice and you're there.


Plus a few other little things and yes 11s are possible. Probably 5k in parts will net an 11 sec. 1/4. I'm hoping for 11s by 2006 but until then I will probably have the car in parts in the garage.

The thing is SKD isn't doing anything like you mentioned so he will be fine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> 5 years! it doesn't take as much as you may think to break into the 11's. A turbo upgrade, ECU, fuel, head gaskets, and tire, Maybe a little of the juice and you're there.



Well yes I realize that but I also have to have it be a reliable everyday car. Once I can get a one or two more cars that I can drive I'll start kicking it up a notch on the Z.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how much torque can the stock clutch take on the 87 turbo anyway ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well not enough to hold 10 PSI I can tell you that much.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that sucks


----------

